# Cherry Shrimp Friendly Fish?



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Shrimp are Fish Food. 

There is no Santa Claus.

The truth just Sucks sometimes.


----------



## sadchevy (Jun 15, 2013)

No Santa Clause!!!!!!!!!

Most small tetras are shrimp safe.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Anything smaller than the shrimp. Even then the babies won't be safe.


----------



## Oto Guy (Jan 3, 2014)

Otocinclus are shrimp friendly.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

sadchevy said:


> ....Most small tetras are shrimp safe.


Even small Tetra will hunt baby shrimp. If the catch an adult molting they will eat them too.

The best anyone can hope for is a situation were the shrimp reproduce faster than they are preyed upon.


----------



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

Oto Guy said:


> Otocinclus are shrimp friendly.



+1 I agree


----------



## Oto Guy (Jan 3, 2014)

Smaller fish will be fairly safe. They may snag a few shrimp babies, but if you have some good hiding places they should be pretty safe. Like I said before Otocinclus are completely shrimp friendly and amazing fish.


----------



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm leaning toward 30 or cardinals since they have been good in my tank so far. I'm always finding new baby shrimp in my tank, but the population has never gotten out of control so assumed the babies are getting picked up now and again. I was just hoping for something more interesting. ;-)


----------



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

Otocinclus are boring ha ha. I have 2 now. Would Boeseman's Rainbowfish not be an option? I love rams, but already know the answer to that one.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

PlantedTankLover said:


> ....Would Boeseman's Rainbowfish not be an option? ....


Sure! Great option!!! Do us a favor, make a YouTube Video when you put the Rainbows in. I'm sure they & your shrimp will swim & sing just like in "The Little Mermade".

:hihi:


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

PlantedTankLover said:


> Would Boeseman's Rainbowfish not be an option?


No way. I watched my father add some amanos to a tank with rainbows; the amanos didn't even make it to the bottom.


----------



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

prighello said:


> No way. I watched my father add some amanos to a tank with rainbows; the amanos didn't even make it to the bottom.


Dang! They look like dumb little fish in the stores. :hihi:

I think threadfins/featherfins are okay, but I hear they are very delicate. I had one, and it only lasted 2 weeks.


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

Maybe some of the micro fish (CPD, Phoenix Rasbora, etc.) could be safe for adult shrimp.


----------



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

pearl danios?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I have CPD with shrimp. Adults shrimp are fine but baby shrimp may be getting picked off. Boris brigitas are also very tiny (also have exclamation mark rasboras) and I have never seen an issue with them and shrimp. Then again new babies may become a snack


----------



## PlantedTankLover (Aug 28, 2010)

Where have you found CPD? I have only seen them once and that was on a road trip and they wanted an arm and a leg! I would want 2 dozen.


----------



## spaeth05 (Jun 30, 2010)

I can confirm you want to avoid rainbows. I have had a few different species and I've never witnessed more efficient and ruthless shrimp hunters. I swear they were just killing for sport after they had their fill. I couldn't re-home them fast enough.


----------



## 1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

White cloud Minnows look great are cheap and really let the shrimp stand out


----------



## cjskier (Nov 21, 2013)

1987 said:


> White cloud Minnows look great are cheap and really let the shrimp stand out


Second that, except baby shrimp. 

Plus SAE's, pelecos, and most other catfish species. Im sure there's a bunch of others, but can't speak from experience.


----------



## Sluuuder (Feb 7, 2012)

ALL FISH EAT SHRIMP IF THEY FIT IN THEIR MOUTHS!!!!!

A few that will eat the fewest are neon tetras, corys, and other small mouthed fish that only eat flake food.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Oto's look cool once you get like 6+ so they school. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I ordered a handful of line and started breaking them for a while. Now I have tons if the little guys


----------



## cjskier (Nov 21, 2013)

Sluuuder said:


> ALL FISH EAT SHRIMP IF THEY FIT IN THEIR MOUTHS!!!!!


Oh yeah? Read that online? Must be true then!


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

PlantedTankLover said:


> Otocinclus are boring ha ha. I have 2 now.


If you have seen a big school of otos swimming around you would change your mind


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

cjskier said:


> Oh yeah? Read that online? Must be true then!


Are you being sarcastic? I sure hope so because I don't have to read on an internet forum to know that fish will eat shrimp. That's kind of how nature works. Life feeds on life.... Especially in the fish world. If it can fit in a fishes mouth they will eat it and if it can't fit then they will pick it apart into smaller pieces until it does. That's not to say that you can't have a tank with fish and shrimp together if there is plenty of places to hide for the shrimp but let's be real, some of the shrimp will get ate.

I wish I had a nickel for every time this question was asked on this site. I could have a pretty nice new piece of equipment for my tank.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

ua hua said:


> Are you being sarcastic? I sure hope so because I don't have to read on an internet forum to know that fish will eat shrimp. That's kind of how nature works. Life feeds on life.... Especially in the fish world. If it can fit in a fishes mouth they will eat it and if it can't fit then they will pick it apart into smaller pieces until it does. That's not to say that you can't have a tank with fish and shrimp together if there is plenty of places to hide for the shrimp but let's be real, some of the shrimp will get ate...


roud:roud:roud:




ua hua said:


> I wish I had a nickel for every time this question was asked on this site. I could have a pretty nice new piece of equipment for my tank.


Or, more shrimp for your fish to eat. :hihi:


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

The one Plus is Cherry Shrimp in a healthy, heavily planted tank breed like Cockroaches.

If you find a balance between breeding & predication you can have the appearance of harmony. Then you can dub in this song when you do a video of your tank:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPQVrjnC1jo

:icon_mrgr


----------



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

I will certainly agree, almost any fish I have had will eat baby shrimp. Imagine live brine shrimp and point out a fish that will not eat it. Only otos seem to ignore them. Now I can say they have survived in crazy tanks and some even bred. The strangest was a 150 gallon tank densely planted with a shoal of giant danios and pearl danios, with 1 14" Fahaka Puffer. The puffer kept them from investigating around the plants too much and the shrimp were small enough and sneaky enough to avoid detection. When I worked in the plants they were everywhere. Did it break the rules? Yes, do I think it would work if I ever did it again? Not likely, Would I recommend it as a viable tank for them? No, I viewed them like a MTS infestation though far cooler and more amusing in my opinion.


----------



## Qwe (Jul 8, 2013)

Has anyone ever had a hatchet eat their shrimp? I'm sure they'd love to eat the babies, but I just don't see them ever getting the chance, as I've never seen my hatchets go below the top half of the tank.


----------



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

I had some eat adult cherries in a smaller 10 gallon tank with a lot of floaters, in a taller tank it might be a better circumstance. I always wondered how they would fare in a larger (150+ gallon) arowana species specific tank. I imagine fish at 12+ inches well fed would likely just ignore them.


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

I wouldn't risk it. I've watched my Mystery Snail suck down a large shrimp pellet that was twice the size of most full grown shrimp, and it's a _snail_. Survival of the biggest.
Threadfins would technically work, since they can choke on a flake, but will still try and choke. Not much viewing pleasure there.

And speaking of viewing, you kiddies out there, there may not be a "Santa Clause"
but there IS a "Santa Claus."
(Little pitchers n all that...)

-Stef*


----------



## Oxl (Oct 21, 2011)

I haven't had any problems keeping a large school of Endler's Livebearers with my thriving shrimp colony. They have been living happily together for nearly 2 years now.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Art by Stef* said:


> ....And speaking of viewing, you kiddies out there, there may not be a "Santa Clause"
> but there IS a "Santa Claus."
> (Little pitchers n all that...)
> 
> -Stef*


"IggyLand" is very real.

:tongue:


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Oxl said:


> I haven't had any problems keeping a large school of Endler's Livebearers with my thriving shrimp colony. They have been living happily together for nearly 2 years now.


 
Again, the question lands on what the focus for the shrimp is. Survival? Sure, endlers are great. But my females happily hunt and munch down on any shrimplets they can get to so if the focus is breeding, maybe just stick with the smaller males.


----------



## pachuco70 (Feb 6, 2013)

I started with 12 cherry shrimp and some tetras in my heavily planted 9 gal. Three months later I had hundreds. Not wanting more than that I introduced a betta. Now a year later I have a stable colony of a few hundred shrimp and a fat n' happy betta.


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

DogFish said:


> "IggyLand" is very real.
> 
> :tongue:


Oh, I believe in Angels, and Freedom of Speech, and Iggyland.

I believe everyone can have different beliefs, and don't always get
along or agree on some points.

Just concerned about children who view this forum and don't have access
to iggy buttons, there, Captain Hook


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Especially the kids who "Santa" may have brought them a fish tank for Christmas...


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Sure! Great option!!! Do us a favor, make a YouTube Video when you put the Rainbows in. I'm sure they & your shrimp will swim & sing just like in "The Little Mermade".
> 
> :hihi:


I had cherrys in a tank wit B Rainbows. One of the rainbows was getting picked on and his mouth became injured. I moved him into a tank which had nothing in it but cherries ( A LOT ) and plants. He ate right away and looked to be improving. I went on vaca and returned to a fish that looked like a Bosemani Puffer, fully inflated. Oh yeah, not one shrimp left.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Art by Stef* said:


> ....Just concerned about children who view this forum and don't have access
> to iggy buttons, there, Captain Hook


Time Stef, to walk the Iggy Plank :hihi:


----------



## Art by Stef* (Jan 27, 2013)

Lmao


----------



## jonstreets (Jun 7, 2014)

pencilfish


----------

